# need help deciding if i should make the move.



## xxosnapitsolax3

Im currently in college and im thinking (very much) about whether i should make the move to italy. Im working on obtaining my MBA (masters in business managment) and was wondering how hard it would be for me to find a job. Oh and also..where would be the best places to move to..particularly in central italy.


----------



## louiseg

Hi and welcome to the forum,
Whats making the decision so hard? wondering if you will get a job or because you are not sure what you really want. My bet is if you can be clear about what you want you will find it much easier to make the decision.
There are many beautiful cities in Italy, depends upon what you are wanting from the move. If you can define what type of things you are looking for then you will find the place best suited to you.
Good luck with making up your mind! Louise


----------



## Bevdeforges

One place to start is considering just why you're thinking of moving to Italy. First of all, do you speak Italian? If not, you probably should work on that first.

Right now is probably not the best time to be looking for a job overseas unless you have ties or experience you can fall back on. Start researching the job market in Italy (which will require you to understand Italian) to see where your areas of greatest opportunity are. You can start by finding Italian business newspapers and magazines online and see what they offer for job postings. (They will also probably have some articles about job prospects and specialties in demand.)

Not all professions or areas of expertise are in demand in all parts of Italy (or any country) and your job hunt may wind up determining the area you need to live in to pursue your chosen career.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nardini

As has been said above, now is not a good time for a foreigner to think of looking for work in Italy.

Having said that, though, the question needs to be asked (and answered) why you would be thinking of leaving your own country in order to move to Italy? You are young and will, hopefully, gain an MBA in the not too distant future. Why not just concentrate on your real life, rather than your fantasy life of sun, sea and wine? That dream is a holiday dream, not a real life expectation. Earn the millions first, in other words.

Strange user name, by the way...


----------



## xxosnapitsolax3

hi everybody, thank you soo much for all of your input. I think the one thing im most concerned about is obtaining a work visa. i've done a lot of research on the subject and it seems as if its next to impossible to get the right documents. is it really as hard as it seems?


----------



## Bevdeforges

xxosnapitsolax3 said:


> hi everybody, thank you soo much for all of your input. I think the one thing im most concerned about is obtaining a work visa. i've done a lot of research on the subject and it seems as if its next to impossible to get the right documents. is it really as hard as it seems?


I'm afraid the answer to that one is "it depends." If you were working for a big multinational company that wanted to transfer you to Italy, getting a work visa would be a piece of cake. Getting one on your own is probably even harder than it seems, thanks to the current economic crisis. Young people in Italy are having a hard time finding jobs (particularly first jobs just out of school), and they have priority in the hiring process.

No need to give up completely, though. When you get your MBA, go for a job with a multinational company and make sure they know of your interest in working overseas. It won't happen right away, but you could put yourself on a career path that would include overseas assignments. (Having a language or two at your disposal would make it even more likely.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

